# I lost Seamas on Nov 12, 2017



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

He had battled Cancer since he had his spleen removed in May of last year. To put it mildly he was a trooper and underwent 5x chemos. I couldn't of been less ready when we got the news on the friday that his cbc hadn't improved since he had an infection. And by the next day when he underwent an emergency ultrasound I knew when the doctor walked in. He could hardly walk or breathe at this point. I took him home and sat with him all that evening and following morning. But we knew it was his time. He was in great pain and made it to Nov 12, his brother Liam's birthday. I'm sick to my stomach writing this. To say Seamas was special to me is an under-statement. And he will live on with me. Man I loved him. His brother and I haven't got over him. 

Seamas was 9. A wonderfully intelligent, funny, loyal and loving soul.

I love and miss you bud. You DO live on with us and you are NEVER forgotten. I watched you take your last breath and you were as handsome as when I first saw you.

Your Dad.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am really sorry for your loss of Seamas, it's so hard when we lose one. 
He will always be a part of you and you will always have many wonderful memories to reflect on. 

Godspeed Seamas


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Seamus, I lost my boy two and a half years ago and I still miss him every day. When you are ready I would love to see some photos of him.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

My heart breaks for you. I too lost my Golden girl to cancer in November and still can't write about it. My hope is that you will heal with time as you remember the beautiful moments with Seamas. I try to think of that every day.


----------



## MBach (Jan 28, 2018)

As a Retriever lover, I'm so grateful to know that Seamus and Deborus' Golden girl had human parents that loved them so well and still love them so much. That's as it should be. XXXOOO


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. 9 is too young but any age is hard. I still miss my Honeybear who went to the bridge in 1999 but it doesn't hurt as bad as it used to.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry for the loss of your sweet, sweet Seamas...so sad...hoping you remember all the wonderful times you had w your boy...


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Seamus. If you feel up to it, please share some of your favorite pictures of him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Seamus*

I am so very sorry to read about Seamus!
I have an adopted Golden Ret., Tucker, that is 9 years old.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of Seamus at the Bridge.
I've added him to the 2017 Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...7-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html#post7394154


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you folks. I'll be sure to post some pics of him. It's still hard to talk about him at times  Is this normal?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hibernian said:


> Thank you folks. I'll be sure to post some pics of him. It's still hard to talk about him at times  Is this normal?


We'd love to see pictures of Seamas.

Yes, it's very normal, the grieving process and journey for your heart to heal is a long one and it's different for everyone. Take the time you need.
It may not seem like it now, it does get better but it takes time.


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

I took this on Oct 26. Thanks all, the kind words do help. He was one of a kind and I wouldn't trade the hurt I've been feeling for anything as it would only mean I loved him less. Miss ya bud!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Seamas was beautiful.


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks Carolina Mom! He truly was, even when he was being a pain in the backside he was rather the charmer  I will post more when I get on my laptop.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Oh, I love that picture. What a beautiful sweet expression...........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Seamas*

I love that picture!


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

3mts ago today. Thinking of ya my doodle boy. 

Sadly a family member stole his urn and ashes. I hope one day guilt gets the better of them and he is returned to me. Not gone from the heart though. Never!

I wouldn't trade my wonderful memories of him for the world.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Seamus. My heart goes out to you, it is such a difficult road to travel. Sad that someone chose to add to your heartache. 

Seamus was a beautiful boy. 

They are in our lives for such a short while, but they do leave their paw prints forever on our hearts.


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

Charliethree said:


> So sorry for your loss of Seamus. My heart goes out to you, it is such a difficult road to travel. Sad that someone chose to add to your heartache.
> 
> Seamus was a beautiful boy. 8
> 
> They are in our lives for such a short while, but they do leave their paw prints forever on our hearts.


Thank you kindly. He's always with me as with this life he always looked out for me.


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

He was 5 when this was taken.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful boy, I love the Red dogs.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, he was handsome.


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

Please excuse me, he was nine. Thank the heavens he lived longer! 

**** I miss him.


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

https://youtu.be/rTrMRSgAw1c

https://youtu.be/aIgaz-3TGhw

This was 2 weeks after I lost him. His brother Liam was with me and we shared a moment for the old boy. I miss them both so much.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the beautiful videos, it's so hard losing them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hibernian said:


> https://youtu.be/rTrMRSgAw1c
> 
> https://youtu.be/aIgaz-3TGhw
> 
> This was 2 weeks after I lost him. His brother Liam was with me and we shared a moment for the old boy. I miss them both so much.


I'm sorry but I couldn't pull up the videos from your links. 
Not sure if I am the only one that can't see them or not. 

You can embed the Videos by using Go Advanced, select the Youtube icon in the gray box above the white area where you type your post. 

Youtube brackets will insert in your post, copy the code after the = sign in the youtube link, paste it in between the Youtube brackets in your post, then select preview to be sure the video appears. If so, select Submit reply.


----------



## JNeel (Feb 17, 2012)

We had a Seamus also. He was named after the Pink Floyd song. How did yours get his name?


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks CM. If you search 'Irishman InFlorida' it should bring up my profile on YouTube. I've put about 10 videos up there.

I'm Irish and as you know Seamas is James! I need to listen to that song btw..


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

Miss you so much today son.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know you are missing him, I'm sorry. 

I was finally able to see your videos, beautiful.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. Words are not enough I know to ease the pain. I had also couple of losses this year.
However, how lucky Seamus was to have parents like you. Both him and his family was a warrior.
Big big hugs


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

You are both so kind. It is definitely a sense of relief to have like minded people who understand the pain that lingers with us out of the love we have for our goldens. Seamas was an old soul and yes while I have many moments when my eyes fill with tears there are equally as many when I smile and laugh thinking of him.


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

Remembering you today my sweet boy. Your soft paw on my hand and the sweet look in your eyes always resonate in my heart. Always.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Sad day, I know. I hope you can reminisce on happy times with Seamas.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

What a beautiful boy. I just saw the videos too, thanks for posting them. It is a wonderful tribute to him to post his photo today.


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

I appreciate your kind words. I think it's fair to say that most, if not all of us here have lost a 4 legged loved one of ours. And we know that feeling on their anniversary when we wish more than ever that they were still with us. I'm 46yrs and I can honestly say I cried many tears on Nov 12. But man did I smile also thinking of the MANY happy times. I love you Seamas.


----------



## Barlosh (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm so sorry to read this and I know the pain and helplessness you are feeling right now as I lost my soul mate (Malamute) last August, I had him euthanised at home and only today I was crying about him again. Losing a loyal dog and companion is like losing a family member because they are so very special and are always there for us no matter what. It hurts like mad and just when you think you can handle that loss something triggers tears again. We have to hold on to the good times we shared and the love we gave them and how we didn't let them suffer. 
Seamas is in a good place now and one sweet day you will meet up with your bud again. Hugs from here. x


----------



## MBach (Jan 28, 2018)

(((Hibernian))).

I've had female Labs and Goldens since 1983. In January, I got my first little boy Golden. I wouldn't have chosen a boy, and we had been looking for another girl, but he needed someone to accept and love him when his young and newlywed parents discovered that puppies need constant care and attention.

Your sentence re how you thought Seamus was handsome from the moment you met him... that is how I felt and feel about my now hugely tall one-year-old "little" boy... and then I saw Seamus's photo, and you couldn't be more right. What a handsome dog he was. 

My beautiful dogs have made my heart hurt a thousand times over through the years, sometimes bursting with love and pride, other times aching with fear or frustration or the ultimate sorrow, but obviously I cannot imagine a world without dogs.

I know from what you say that you get this, and that's how I know you'll be all right. I'm sorry you have to get through this, but I know you will. Seamus was beautiful.


----------



## Hibernian (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you both so much for those lovely words.


----------



## Slowpoetry (Sep 22, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is incredibly painful. We lost our Molly on September 15th of this year. She, also, was nine and we lost her to cancer. There are no words I can say that will make it any easier, but know that you are not alone in this and that there are people who understand what you are going through. Grace and peace to you.


----------

